# 7 Ways to Alleviate Tooth Troubles When There are no Dentists



## GPS1504 (Dec 13, 2013)

As much as you might hate going to the dentist now, you might find yourself wishing a dentist were available post TEOTWAWKI. When societal collapse occurs, the dentist chair you once avoided will likely be out of commission. When you get a toothache, have an abscess, or something similarly awful is going on inside your mouth, getting help will probably take priority. When the dentist you once avoided becomes permanently unavailable, what can you possibly do to end the pain and solve your dental problems?

View attachment 20317


Since dentists themselves will have probably closed up shop and headed for the hills, you will be left to deal with dental pain all on your own. Since dental pain can be excruciating and debilitating, you might be willing to consider some out of the norm solutions to enable yourself to cope with it or relieve the pain. Here are a seven options for surviving oral ailments in the absence of a dentist.

1. Clove oil has numbing properties and when applied to a painful tooth can give you some relief. In addition to quelling pain, clove oil also has anti-bacterial properties to help fight infection. It is easily procured from a grocery store (do this in advance!) and can be applied to a tooth with gauze or a cotton ball. An alternative to clove oil is extra virgin olive oil or coconut oil. While these do not work as well against pain or bacteria, they are still better than nothing. Swish either of these around in your mouth for gradual pain reduction.

View attachment 20319


2. Rinse with, but do not swallow, 3% Hydrogen Peroxide. This can be used to fight infections if you swish it around in your mouth several times a day for about three days. There will be no immediate pain relief with this option, but it may knock out the cause of the pain in the case of infections, giving you pain relief once that is gone.

3. Colloidal Silver may not be the easiest thing to acquire but it has the ability to relieve pain if you apply it to the affected tooth once daily. This is good for emergencies but use needs to not exceed the recommended dosage on the bottle. Best for this purpose is 10ppm twice a day.

4. Black Tea is another easy to find remedy that can aid in handling infections. Simply pack it around the affected tooth and leave it there for five minutes or so. It will draw toxins out of your teeth and gums and allow the healing process to begin.

5. In addition to repelling vampires, garlic can be used to calm tooth pain. Apply a clove of garlic to the problem tooth and allow it to remain there. Try not to move your mouth so that the clove will be able to stay in place and do its job.

View attachment 20318


6. You need not consume liquor to aid in tooth pain, but you can apply some to a cotton ball and press that against your tooth. The liquor you use will need to be something fairly strong, but once it makes contact with the source of pain, that pain will ebb away.

7. Also tough to acquire post TEOTWAWKI is activated charcoal, but if you have or can get some, it will be useful for tooth troubles. You will need to make a paste out of the activated charcoal (which may include crushing capsules) and water then apply this to the affected tooth via cotton ball. This will bring your pain level down and can be repeated several times a day (up to three) as needed.

View attachment 20320


While there is no true substitute for the dentist's chair, sometimes we are given no choice. When you have to consider unconventional methods to take care of pain and infection, consider the options above. Since some are not easy to come by, plan ahead if you think you might need or be able to benefit from them. Items such as colloidal silver and activated charcoal can be purchased online and have many other benefits to offer more than just in the case of oral emergencies. Good oral hygiene and preventative care is essential for oral health, but despite our best efforts the unexpected still occurs. While you are planning for other aspects of survival, keep your teeth in mind as well.


----------

